

Intuitively Understanding Quantum Mechanics - asimjalis
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/why-the-world-needs-quantum-mechanics/

======
michael_nielsen
This article doesn't quite aim to be an intuitive explanation of quantum
mechanics. What it does is, however, closely related, and may be of interest
to anyone who wants to know more about quantum mechanics: it's a simple
explanation of Bell's inequality and it's experimental violation. It's the
violation of Bell's inequality which essentially forces us to abandon our
ordinary realist conception of the Universe. This is perhaps the strongest
single piece of evidence in favour of the quantum mechanical view of the
Universe.

(Disclaimer: I wrote the article.)

